# So I got this new fallout remover!



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I took a chance on this from ECP, had no idea what to expect, there was not even a picture of it, until now. Just over £5 for 500ml after one of the usual discounts.










These wheels have been in use for the summer, not particularly dirty, I am a detailer after all. Nothing has been done in this picture, the AF was used with the aim of removing any tyre gel with a brush.










After a clean with the Verso and shampoo I dried the wheels and lined up the products. The 2nd is Iron X in the AG bottle.










The products are applied, those who use Iron X will know the consistency, the QX was much thinner, not as thin as AG's product which I have.










Now to agitate with a couple of brushes to avoid cross contamination of products. The Iron X can already be seen performing.










After little agitation there was little difference, only limited evidence of any purple for the QX. So I washed the wheel and dried it and gave the whole thing a coat of Iron X. There was virtually no evidence of bleeding as seen in this picture.










Conclusion:- Bleeding may show up more on dirty wheels a bit like the Wonder Wheels offering. It looks to have worked but if you want a bleeding product as I like on wheels then this is not really the best. I can pay a lot less for AG which does not bleed but works.

Just for fun.










Thanks for reading.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bleeding doesn’t represent how effective a fallout remover is as some simply don't bleed a lot or at all. If there was no reaction on a second application of iron x I'd guess its worked.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Bleeding doesn't represent how effective a fallout remover is as some simply don't bleed a lot or at all. If there was no reaction on a second application of iron x I'd guess its worked.


Fully agree Brian but this product is descibed as colour change technology so you would hope to see a little more action. 
If it was called just fallout remover then it would have managed expectations more in line with description on the bottle. The Megs Dub range said the same but did change colour. So I will not buy it again but at the price nothing lost, it is usable.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fair enough bud but for just over £5 for 500ml it ain't bad. Always cheaper buying bulk though!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Just ordered some of this for a laugh. At 6.82 for 2.5ltr it's worth a try. The last lot I tried was hdd ferrous ferric and I wasn't massively impressed with it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

wish wash said:


> Just ordered some of this for a laugh. At 6.82 for 2.5ltr it's worth a try. The last lot I tried was hdd ferrous ferric and I wasn't massively impressed with it.


Have you used it ?

What was it like - i've a neighbour asking about it and I've not used it...


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

wish wash said:


> The last lot I tried was hdd ferrous ferric and I wasn't massively impressed with it.


Really? Have tried a fair few offerings from various companies and this is definitely one of the better ones out there.


----------



## linuxrob (Mar 30, 2017)

Got 2.5 lt of Triple QX from ECP on offer a month ago, does a good job for the price. Does change colour

Rob


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

MDC250 said:


> Really? Have tried a fair few offerings from various companies and this is definitely one of the better ones out there.


I didn't like it either; too thick a gel, dries too quickly. I have to dilute mine, and only then is it OK.

May suit other people, just not me.

Once all mine are gone or given away, I'm going back to Sonax Full Effect for wheel cleaning and will keep a bottle of Iron-x for paint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

linuxrob said:


> Got 2.5 lt of Triple QX from ECP on offer a month ago, does a good job for the price. Does change colour
> 
> Rob


Oh good to know, I'll let him know.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Sounds like it's worthy of a hit now and again, in-between more expensive products. Does anyone know the PH value of this?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I know the autosmart fallout remover doesn't change colour at all so for anyone not experienced they'd think it wasn't doing anything, its not till you rinse the product off that you see how affective it is 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

tosh said:


> I didn't like it either; too thick a gel, dries too quickly. I have to dilute mine, and only then is it OK.
> 
> May suit other people, just not me.
> 
> ...


The fact you can dilute is the trump card for me, that and it clings well so like you say it's what suits and works best for the individual.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Got some of this earlier this week and gave it a quick go on the Mrs's wheels, which were rather brake dust dirty. 
a) smells just as 'good' as Carchem Revolt, :lol:
b) just sprayed some on and in a minute it'd changed colour as much as Revolt, but note as I said the wheels were pretty dusty,
c) agitated with a soft brush,
d) rinsed off with a pressure sprayer (it was just a quick curiosity test late evening) and the wheels were clean!

Very well impressed particularly given the ECP discount deal from last week, 2x 2.5L for £13.
It may not be as good as Revolt but close from a quick trial and at a 1/4 - 1/3 the price :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I think someone mentioned a while back that the colour changing compound is quite expensive. Therefore, products with more of this compound in will cost more and inevitably, bleed more as well.

So, from what I can tell, it does just as good a job as Iron X (or close enough anyway) and it happens to be very cheap in comparison. I presume that's because IronX is loaded with this colour changing compound whereas the TripleQX doesn't have as much in it.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

£14 for 5L i would rather pay a little extra a go with Autosmart fallout, ECP are just greedy and inflate prices soon as they see demand


----------



## jonmac73 (Aug 1, 2008)

Can this be used on bodywork ? (white VW lower panels & front wings) Thanks


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Fallout remover is designed to be used on bodywork. If it has added degreasers and cleaners - like Bilt Hamber Autowheel and Sonax Full Effect then they are specific wheel cleaners.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

roscopervis said:


> Fallout remover is designed to be used on bodywork. If it has added degreasers and cleaners - like Bilt Hamber Autowheel and Sonax Full Effect then they are specific wheel cleaners.


It's paintwork actually is it not? And wheels are painted...


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

bigbruiser said:


> £14 for 5L i would rather pay a little extra a go with Autosmart fallout, ECP are* not a charity and are trying to make a margin just like everyone else*


Updated that for you


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> It's paintwork actually is it not? And wheels are painted...


Of course, but on the car's paintwork I'd rather use a fallout remover sans degreasers as I'd like to prolong my protection as long as possible.

On wheels (although mine are sealed) I'd want a product that not only removes fallout but is also tough at removing grease and dirt that wheels attract so has other surfactants and ingredients in that works to remove grime as well as fallout.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

But when the chemical reaction occurs, the degreasers are the least of your worries. 

You don't need the degreasers if your using it on wheels (fallout removers are not a wheel cleaner). Really the wheel should already have been cleaned of all lose particles using a mild wheel cleaner or a simple shampoo mix. 

If time is an issue then yes, I see the point of something like auto wheels which is both a wheel cleaner and fallout remover in one but would it be as effective as a dedicated wash then fallout removal? I doubt it personally.


----------

